
How Differential Steering Works (1937) - alister
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYAw79386WI
======
oblib
This is awesome!

I've never seen it and it's by far the best explanation I've ever seen for how
these work.

Thank you for sharing this here.

------
masonic
Most active prior submit, 140+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15122031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15122031)

